# Benefits of having Alzhiemer's



## doc5242 (Aug 20, 2006)

Benifits of having Alzhiemer's disease

5. You never have to watch reruns on television.

4. You are always meeting new people.

3. You don't have to remember the whines and complaints of your spouse.

2. You can hide your own Easter eggs.

1. Mysteries are always interesting.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 21, 2006)

LMAO!! -definitely gonna forward that as an email!-


----------



## m33kr0b (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a Bobby Slayton joke about Alzhiemer's that I am not going to repeat. Lets just say that it involves something being new every night.


----------



## c-spine (Aug 21, 2006)

LMAO!! you should PM me that joke...


----------



## randyb (Aug 24, 2006)

An elderly lady at church was in the early stages of Alzheimer's and as she was walking out of the church, she reached up and patted the preachers hand and said "Now you tell us we are supposed to forgive and forget when someone does us wrong.  Is that right preacher?"  He replyed "Yes that is what we are supposed to do."  She got a gleam in her eye, smiled and said "Well, I've never bee too good at the forgiving, but I'm pretty sure I'll forget."   

Classic!  What a sweet old lady.


----------

